# L.U.Sat 1 El primer satélite Argentino



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2016)

*L.U.Sat. 1 El primer satélite Argentino, privado y sin fines de lucro.*

​
Proyectado y construido por la filial argentina de AMSAT, a los fines de proveer comunicaciones a radioaficionados.

Fue puesto en órbita por la empresa Arianespace utilizando el lanzador Ariane 41 lanzado el 22 de enero de 1990 (26 años) desde el Puerto espacial de Kourou, Guayana Francesa.

*Desarrollo del proyecto*




*Organización:*
	AMSAT Argentina
Estado:	SEMIOPERACIONAL
Fecha de lanzamiento:	22 de enero de 1990
Vehículo de lanzamiento:	Ariane 4
Sitio de lanzamiento:	Puerto espacial de Kourou, Guayana Francesa
Aplicación:	Radioaficionados
Masa:	~10 kg1
*Elementos orbitales:*

Inclinación:	98.2
Período orbital:	100.56 min
Apoastro:	794 km
Periastro:	776 km
*Equipamiento:*

Bandas espectrales:	VHF-UHF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola carissimo Don Fogonazo , seres curioso , ?? ese satelite arriba aun funciona ?? 
En esa misma fecha un satelite Brasileño de similar función denominado "Dove" tanbiem  fue lanzado con sucesso veer link : https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dove-OSCAR_17
!saludos cordeales!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2016)

Sip, increíblemente todavía funciona. Está trabajando con potencia mínima debido al envejecimiento de las baterías, pero todavía "Da batalla" 



*Organización:*
	AMSAT Argentina
Estado:	
*SEMIOPERACIONAL*

Fecha de lanzamiento:	22 de enero de 1990
Vehículo de lanzamiento:	Ariane 4
Sitio de lanzamiento:	Puerto espacial de Kourou, Guayana Francesa
Aplicación:	Radioaficionados
Masa:	~10 kg1
*Elementos orbitales:*

Inclinación:	98.2
Período orbital:	100.56 min
Apoastro:	794 km
Periastro:	776 km
*Equipamiento:*

Bandas espectrales:	VHF-UHF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, increíblemente todavía funciona. Está trabajando con potencia mínima debido al envejecimiento de las baterías, pero todavía "Da batalla"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!Wow Incrible , ya nuestro satelite  "Dove" no andas mas desde 1998     !!!!!
Tuve la incrible oportunidad en puder participar de lo desahollo , contruición y calificación espacial de los Satelites CEBERS 3/4 ( acuerdo China-Brasil).
Creiam quien puder , los conbersores DC/DC fornidos por los Norte Americanos en los modelos de desahollo todos fueram 100% idoneos , haora los modelos finales de vuelo NO , estabam todos sabotados .
Los Norte Americanos no contabam com nuestra demasiada demora (atrazo) en todos los testes de calificación de vuelo donde eses fallavan despues de algun tienpo ligado       costaram eses  una pequeña fortuna en Obama Dólares 
Seguramente los Norte Americanos esperavam que la falla serias despues de lanzado ao espacio donde NO mas es possible hacer nada para mantener y peor aun nadie podria ( nin puede ) adiviñar lo que realmente se pasa en el cielo.  
La solución final fue lanzar lo satelite reserva ese totalmente de construición China y peor aun lo conbersor DC/DC enpleiado es brasileño (mucho enbuera  con tecnologia Israelense ) y no gringo (Norte Americano)  
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 17, 2016)

Yo trabaje ese satelite, eran dos gemelos, el lusat  y el pacsat (AO16) ambos trabajaban en FSK en 1200 baudios, tenía un bbs donde se podía hacer forwarding, en aquel tiempo el sysop era Norberto Peninni, subida en VHF y bajada en UHF tenía baliza en telegrafía


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2016)

anajesusa dijo:


> _*Yo trabaje ese satelite,*_ eran dos gemelos, el lusat  y el pacsat (AO16) ambos trabajaban en FSK en 1200 baudios, tenía un bbs donde se podía hacer forwarding, en aquel tiempo el sysop era Norberto Peninni, subida en VHF y bajada en UHF tenía baliza en telegrafía



¿ Antes o después de estar en órbita ?


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 17, 2016)

En la jerga de radioaficionados decimos trabajar un satelite cuando logramos entrar en su sistema es una sensación indescriptible, tirarle una señal y que el pájaro te devuelva que recibió tu señal distintiva todavía me emociona ahora, con esa historia hice un artículo para un concurso que impulsaba Multirradio y me gané un bibanda, mas que yo experimente con los equipos, los reformé yo mismo para inyectar las señales, incluso recibia UHF usando un transverter y el TS450S de HF que soportaba la corrección de dopler, pude trabajar tambien la histórica MIR, y los digitales de alta velocidad como UO22, KO23, KO25 y estos dos pacsats, despues llego internet y adios satelites, las dos direccionales y el rotor de elevación y azimutal estan en el techo colocados todavía


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2016)

Ahhhhhh, había pensado otra cosa.






Nunca module vía satélite, pero le armé un equipo para hacerlo a un amigo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahhhhhh, había pensado otra cosa.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...HN5lZ0MgQ4w4eMyt_OsA0nfuPDXMUC__bN05msTgBcZxc​
> 
> Nunca module vía satélite, pero le armé un equipo para hacerlo a un amigo.


Hola a todos , caro Don Fogonaso  seres curioso , ?? ese equipo que armaste para tu amigo puder acesar satelites fue un transceptor o transverter ??
Aca en Brasil muchas personas conpran equipos piratas (totalmente de uso proibidos)  que permiten acesar y uso particular (personal)  de satelites de comunicación Norte Americanos hechos para uso exclusivo de las fuerzaz armadas (mariña , aeronauctica y exercito). 
Eses satelites operan en UHF donde la subida (up link)  es hecha en la banda de 290MHz y la descida (donw link) es hecha en 250MHz , la modulación es FM-N (5KHz de desvio para 100% de modulación) , como ese satelite es totalmente abierto basta  acesar a el  y la repetición es instantanea , muy enbuera hay un delay (atrazo) de casi 1 segundo debido a su gran distancia en relación a tierra (36.000 Km) para puder tener orbita geoestacionaria.
Eses satelites son conocidos popularmente como "Satelite Bolinha" , basta buscar en la Internet o tanbiem con su nonbre correcto : "Satelite UFO" (UHF Follow On) o "Flatsatcom" .
Con pocos wattios y una buena antena  es possible un seguro aceso , pero lo receptor tiene que tener una optima sensibilidad para ouir la decida .  
!Descurpe por hablar un poco en "off-topic" pero como lo tema es inicialmente satelites no me contive   
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 18, 2016)

anajesusa dijo:


> Yo trabaje ese satelite, eran dos gemelos, el lusat  y el pacsat (AO16) ambos trabajaban en FSK en 1200 baudios, tenía un bbs donde se podía hacer forwarding, en aquel tiempo el sysop era Norberto Peninni, subida en VHF y bajada en UHF tenía baliza en telegrafía



Doy Fe ya que yo estaba en la linea de forwarding de BBS(FBB) con el mio y nos *nutríamos *de la informacion inyectada al sistema por Cesar desde Córdoba, pasaba por La Pampa, me tiraban la informacion a mi BBS(a veces en directo y otras a través de un Nodo(BPQ) que mantenía activo) y terminaba en 25 de Mayo Bs. As. Todo en AFSK 1200bps, 145.070Mhz.
También se compartía por el sistema algo de informacion extraída en los albores de Internet, cuando las conexiones eran a 28.800bps.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 18, 2016)

Que épocas, por ahí extraño toda esa parafernalia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2017)

*¡ No está muerto quién todavía da pelea !*

Tarjeta QSL conmemorativa de los primeros 27 años del lanzamiento del LUSAT 1

​
*Etapa baliza:*

​
*Control RX/TX*

​


----------



## elgriego (Oct 5, 2017)

*Que maravilla ,aun recuerdo cuando leia que lo estaban fabricando, en las revistas de la epoca,como radio chasis y otras que ya ni recuerdo el titulo.


 Se me pianta un lagrimon.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ No está muerto quién todavía da pelea !*
> 
> Tarjeta QSL conmemorativa de los primeros 27 años del lanzamiento del LUSAT 1
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , en la foto mas "vieja o amarilla" hay un equivoco donde es aclarado como Rele de Antena en realidad es lo transformador toroidal del conbersor Dc/Dc   
Lo verdadero  Rele de Antena es una cajita negra con dos hilos : un rojo y otro azur por un lado y  mas dos conectores SMA y cables coaxiales semirigidos por otro lado , esa  aparece en la foto mas nueva  .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## krlosss (Oct 5, 2017)

Jo

¡Cómo echo menos esa época tan creativa! 
Aunque los dirigentes de turno no estaban a la altura, había más frescura, ilusión y ....

A mí también, se me pianta millón lágrimas Sniff...¡¡BUAAAA!!


----------

